# Get music off iPhone



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's one I can't figure out...
My daughter signed up with eMusic.com. After getting her free music for a month, we had a tough time cancelling but finally managed it. She had her emusic on a PC and sync'ed to her iphone. The PC died and she now has a MAc, but is afraid to sync with iTunes because she thinks it will overwrite her music and there's no way to get it back if it's gone from her iPhone.

Is there any way to get the music off the iPhone without going through iTunes and the sync process? It's music that is NOT availablae on iTunes and she really doesn't want to lose it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The only music that can be pulled off the iPhone is music that was purchased through iTunes and then the account used to purchase it is also authorized on the computer that you want to pull it off the iPhone from. As for overwriting the music, if she does not set up iTunes to automatically synch music she should be fine. When she downloads new music into iTunes, she will just need to manually drag them over to her iPhone so that they will be on the phone then.

- Merg


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Here's one I can't figure out...
> My daughter signed up with eMusic.com. After getting her free music for a month, we had a tough time cancelling but finally managed it. She had her emusic on a PC and sync'ed to her iphone. The PC died and she now has a MAc, but is afraid to sync with iTunes because she thinks it will overwrite her music and there's no way to get it back if it's gone from her iPhone.
> 
> Is there any way to get the music off the iPhone without going through iTunes and the sync process? It's music that is NOT availablae on iTunes and she really doesn't want to lose it.


There are several programs that allow you to pull music off of an iPod or iPhone in order to copy them back to a PC such as copy pod, phone to pc (formerly known and pod to pc), ipodripper, etc.

Once copied, simply import them from the directory you copied them to back into iTunes using iTunes itself.

At that point you can sync your/her iPhone with iTunes as normal and all of the music you imported will be transfered over as well as anything new your purchase, add to/import, or rip with iTunes.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Merg said:


> The only music that can be pulled off the iPhone is music that was purchased through iTunes


 Or music you added yourself from an existing "non-Apple" collection.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I forget... but I know there are some utilities out there that will let you access your iPhone/iPad files like a thumb drive. This happened to my father when he lost a PC and had to start synching with a new computer. He had some video files (home movies) that he hadn't copied to another computer and didn't want to lose them.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

ipod.itunes from www.crispsofties.com.

I've used it many, many times since 2001. Works great.


----------



## Madflava (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to use Yamipod and it worked great for what youre trying to do.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I just pop the MicroSD out, stick it in my computer and drag and drop. Oh, wait. I have an Android.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a program called TouchCopy that lets you get at the storage for your iOS device. I don't know if it would work with downloaded music from another source.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> I just pop the MicroSD out, stick it in my computer and drag and drop. Oh, wait. I have an Android.


Oh boy.....

(Had a similar thought, but figured I wouldn't stir the pot ).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

After some research and your responses, it looks like there's a billion programs out there to do this. I'll give it a whack when she's home for Easter.

Oh, and never deal with eMusic.com!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I use Copy Trans Manager. Its a free program.


----------



## chris vesuvio (Jul 5, 2007)

I have used SharePod many times. FREE !!!!! Works great !!!
http://www.getsharepod.com/


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

olguy said:
 

> I just pop the MicroSD out, stick it in my computer and drag and drop. Oh, wait. I have an Android.


 Yea we know we know! It's getting old already. :sure:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

olguy said:


> I just pop the MicroSD out, stick it in my computer and drag and drop. Oh, wait. I have an Android.


I've got an Android device without an MicroSD card. It's got a slot for one, but it's empty...


----------

